# Anyone hit the trails?



## SRT (Aug 19, 2004)

Wondering how the snow is around Mio or South Branch. Thanks


----------



## djkillaz (Mar 7, 2004)

dont know about there. but up here in the Grand Rapids area the trails are nice and soupy.


----------



## FSUhunter (Jan 23, 2004)

were are the trails by grand rapids?


----------

